# CM Storm Trooper Side Panel (Fenster)



## Chamy (1. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Side Panel inkl. Fenster für das oben genannte Gehäuse. Leider ist es nicht aufzufinden und auf der Herstellerseite ist es "out of stock". Gibt es Vielleicht eine Seite die ich bisher nicht gefunden habe? Im US/CA Store sind die Panels verfügbar leider werden sie nicht nach DE geliefert. 

Eine weitere Frage: Ich habe mich im EU Store angemeldet und das Side Panel zur Whishlist hinzugefügt. Werde ich per Mail benachrichtigt sobald diese verfügbar sind? 

Gruß Chamy.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (1. Juni 2016)

Vermutlich wirst du nicht benachrichtigst, aber evtl wenn sich der Preis ändert oder so.
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ein eigenes Fenster ins Gehäuse zu modden?


----------



## Chamy (1. Juni 2016)

GhostsOfOpa schrieb:


> Vermutlich wirst du nicht benachrichtigst, aber evtl wenn sich der Preis ändert oder so.
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ein eigenes Fenster ins Gehäuse zu modden?



Schade, Preis ist mir relativ egal ich will das Seitenfenster unbedingt. Aber selbst modden will ich ungerne. Da ich meine Seitenwand nicht zerstören will. Ich müsste dann eine neue kaufen und diese dann verändern. Wäre glaub ich mit höheren Kosten verbunden als einfach auf das Panel zu warten bzw auf die Verfügbarkeit. 

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------

